# Lake Erie charter captains face new rules on fishing in Canada



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

SANDUSKY, Ohio (AP) -- The federal government has modified a new rule requiring Lake Erie charter boat passengers to have a passport or two forms if ID when crossing into Canadian waters.

More...


----------

